# How to scan xrays? HELP



## BadCompany (Jun 2, 2004)

Hello,

I'm working on scanning old court records converting them into PDF filles and they are going to trash the hard copies to save space. The problem I have run into is some of the rerecords have xrays with them as exhibits. I am using a Fijitsu M4097D scanner and I have tried everything to make an xray come out and nothing has worked. any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I resorted to using a digital camera, with the X-Ray in front of a light source.


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

The use of a transparency adapter would simplify things. I don't know if there is one for your model. 

I use a Microtek Scanner 8700 for scanning ultrasound images and they are perfect.

PP


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Bloody big transparencies


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Your best approach would probably be *kiwiguy*s unless the X-Rays are very small. The maximum transparency a Microtek 8700 will scan is 8 X 10, which is smaller than most X-Rays Ive seen. And that is a large area for flatbed scanner transparencies.

Using the regular reflective setting is unlikely to give decent results. You could try putting a white card or paper under the X-Ray, but I doubt that will be great.

If your court has a light base like doctors have for viewing the X-Rays you can just put them on the diffused light source and snap them with a digital camera.


----------

